# The Day After



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

The big day has come and gone. You're exhausted and your house is a disaster area. What are your plans for today?

Myself, I took the day off work. Just relaxed this morning to allow my legs some time to recuperate. Later this afternoon I'll pull in the stuff I don't want to get rained on, then clean out the shed in the backyard so we can stow the big props for the year. Not sure I'll get much more done today. My motor has kicked down to slow gear!


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh yeah. I'm exhausted! I was going to start packing things away. But I'm just too tired.
I did manage to get to the local Halloween store and rack up on the 50% off sale.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm sort of vegging for the moment...getting ready to make some ice tea. and thinking about sortng the christmas stuff. my dear aunt didn't wait for me to get back from vacation before taking all my decor down and stuffing them into boxes.

she'd better hope that nothing got broken!


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Buying stuff. Working on props that didn't get finished so it can all be packed up.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 and I both took today off. We went to a couple of the half-off sales, had lunch at an Indian restaurant, and then picked up the mulch graves and mulched the front flower beds. Now all I feel like doing is sitting in the recliner sipping some hot tea while watching one of the couple dozen classic horror flicks we recorded over the weekend.


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

Had to get up at 430am and drag myself into work. With help of family we broke everything down last night. Packing it away will happen at a slow pace.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Spooky1 and I both took today off. We went to a couple of the half-off sales, had lunch at an Indian restaurant, and then picked up the mulch graves and mulched the front flower beds. Now all I feel like doing is sitting in the recliner sipping some hot tea while watching one of the couple dozen classic horror clicks we recorded over the weekend.


Now that's what I call a good end. Indian food, mulch the garden and tea! Roxy - marry me!


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Took the day off and started packing stuff away around 8am (that's early for me because I'm a swing shifter) been working all day and all that's left is the FCG. That can wait until tomorrow because I'm going to have a few cool beers and relax the rest of the day. 
Had a great Halloween and I deserve time down-time.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I started removing stuff off the lawn last night. Finished that around 11pm. Took today off work downloaded and put up a video of last night, removed what remained off the lawn and put it all away.
Then I relaxed for 8.735 seconds (AAww now that felt good) and started working on repairing one prop and creating another. My neighbour came over just to suggest I get some professional help.

PS. OMG there's only 364 days until Halloween!


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Took all my stuff down at 6am, then went to school till 3.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> and then picked up the mulch graves and mulched the front flower beds.


That's a GREAT idea!


----------



## MistressWitch (Feb 20, 2010)

Got up at 7:30 to wake up my daughter, Angel & my Kenny so Kenny could take Angel to school.

8:00 am back to bed after they pulled out of the driveway.

1:00 pm back up and got pictures of everything & started taking stuff down

3:00 pm left to get Angel from school, went to WalMart to get MORE storage boxes, got a few new things- needed two more boxes for that stuff, home at 6:00, Angel cooked dinner while Kenny, Johnathan & I got more stuff packed up. 

I have an Excel spreadsheet that lists every item we have and what box it is in. It takes a little extra time to put it away but it makes getting it out so much easier! 

It's now 8:30 and I'm sitting with my feet up, watching tv, hanging out on Haunt Forum. We still have a bit more to get packed up but that should be done in about 2 hours tomorrow. 

Tonight- I chill!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

I left it all up. Tonight I'm going to try to take some pix without people trying to walk into the yard. Break it down over the week


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

fritz42_male said:


> Now that's what I call a good end. Indian food, mulch the garden and tea! Roxy - marry me!


(batting eyes coyly and daintily blushing in perfect Scarlett O'Hara fashion) - Sir, you honor me with your good opinion:jol:


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I saw Paranormal Activity 2 and got two 50 percent off items from Party Planet and Halloween City. Now i'm just relaxing and listening to melodic death metal. Tomorrow I bring everything down!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

House is mostly back to normal after our 1st Halloween party since 2007!
Still scraping up zombie pickles!
Outdoor haunt still has to come down -Hope everybody had a Sinister Season!! BOO!!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Wildcat, did you say 364??!!  I:ve got to get cracking!!  Was off today so I got everything off the lawn and have now got 85% packed away. Am off tomorrow as well (I always take time off at Halloween).


----------



## niteprince (Oct 16, 2010)

Does anyone know of any great online halloween clearance sites? Most of the shops near us were BARE prior to halloween!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Did nothing today. After non-stop days - I chilled for a day. Will tear down tomorrow, pack a few things and prepare to get rid of the rest.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

It has been a day of rest for me. I did go out to a Halloween store to get some items for 50 percent off. It has been a great Halloween, but I think I need more than one day to re coop.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Wildcat said:


> I started removing stuff off the lawn last night. Finished that around 11pm. Took today off work downloaded and put up a video of last night, removed what remained off the lawn and put it all away.
> Then I relaxed for 8.735 seconds (AAww now that felt good) and started working on repairing one prop and creating another. My neighbour came over just to suggest I get some professional help.
> 
> PS. OMG there's only 364 days until Halloween!


:jol: I am with you...you have to start now to be ready for next year! Bigger and better, bigger and better. I have to try to fix two of my fog machines. My kind neighbor trying to help out put ice in the fog fluid holder instead of the place to put ice.  I hope I can fix the machines, but after that they quit working so we'll see. I am organizing all my stuff so next year it will be easier to set up the graveyard and ghosts and zombies. I really want to make a grave grabber prop in the next couple of months or maybe two. I can't wait for next year!!!:jol:


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I took Monday off, so I got to sleep in. I got the yard broken down and drying on the back porch for storage this weekend. Boyfriend already found me a better cooler for next year's fog chiller I spent the afternoon going over the photos and put together a slide show for the haunt.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Although I had planned on relaxing yesterday, it did not quite go as planned. Realizing just how much work I have to get done before I leave for vacation next week, I spent the entire day at the office, then found out the lawn care crew that I hire to do a fall clean up of yard and gutters was going to be at my place by noon today. So after work, I had to tear down the entire yard. But I did leave my Grim reaper which drops down from a tree suspended about 8' off the ground for them to enjoy while they clean my yard today Tonight I will relax.


----------

